# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Does PA require Breeding permits?

## yeti2k3

Does PA require breeding permits for Ball pythons?  In the future Id like to try it just as a hobby... no big time stuff... and sell or trade the offspring.  I have looked all over the internet for the past 6 hours and the only thing i saw was on one site....hobby breeding was fine but what seperates from a Hobby and the buisness?  Thanks for your help.. Im almost new to the forum.

Joe

----------


## PghBall

I found the following site that had some information on it.  You have to scroll down to find PA.

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exoticbreeding.php

----------

yeti2k3 (06-28-2010)

----------


## yeti2k3

Thanks for the link.  Yeah I found that too after I posted.  And i found a couple other sites that all say basicly the same thing. " If its a native animal you have to have a permit.  IF its not a native animal there is nothing stating you cannot breed or sell it."  I too am from pittsburgh area. 30miles north.  Im not looking to make it big haha just wanna enjoy myself, my balls, and make some new friends along the way.  But I don't want any unwanted trouble if i can help it.

----------


## Nocturnal

I also live north of Pittsburgh, and was wondering the same thing. I found this application, but I'm not sure if it applies to anyone selling a reptile (even small time hobbyists like us) or only to dealers that produce/ sell more than a certain amount.

http://www.agriculture.state.pa.us/p...=0&formid=212&

----------

yeti2k3 (06-29-2010)

----------


## yeti2k3

Yeah exactly...  I did see on one site.. with the law codes written out saying something about If it was for a hobby it was not needed... But im not sure if that was for native species.. or non native.  I might email the one breeder i see located up by Philly and see what he says.  Thanks for the reply  :Smile:

----------


## ted1025

> Yeah exactly...  I did see on one site.. with the law codes written out saying something about If it was for a hobby it was not needed... But im not sure if that was for native species.. or non native.  I might email the one breeder i see located up by Philly and see what he says.  Thanks for the reply


Let us know what you find out, I'm interested in seeing what they have to say

----------


## yeti2k3

Well I just spoke to that breeder.  He tells me that NO PERMIT is required to breed or sale ball pythons in the state of PA.  I had him tell me twice to make sure there was no typo haha.  Looks like we are good to go  :Smile:

----------


## Oxylepy

Why are you talking to a breeder? Why arent you talking to The Bureau of Animal Health and Diagnostic Services or looking up the actual law yourself? It was effective as of 2007, so I wouldnt expect them to know.

http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/05...r79/s79.8.html




> General. Except for hobby breeders and pet stores as defined in 3 Pa.C.S. Chapter 42 (relating to aquaculture development), it is unlawful to artificially propagate or deal in live reptiles and amphibians without being registered with the Department of Agriculture (Department) under 3 Pa.C.S. Chapter 42. It is unlawful for anyone, regardless of whether or not registered, to artificially propagate reptiles and amphibians except those species, subspecies and color morphs that the Commission has approved for artificial propagation in this Commonwealth in accordance with this section.


http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/05...r79/s79.8.html

However I have not found said list, but did fine (and it's of no help)




> I want to sell reptiles and amphibians. Do I need permit from the Fish and Boat Commission?
>   	Our regulations require that with the exception of common snapping turtles, no reptile or amphibian may be taken from the wild in PA for sale, trade or barter. To sell a snapping turtle, you would need to have a commercial snapping turtle permit (link to permit) Also, it is unlawful to possess, import or export species listed as endangered or threatened by the Fish and Boat Commission.


OH HEY NEVERMIND I FOUND IT




> Is it legal to buy/sell/own an alligator, cayman or crocodile in PA?
>   	The PA Fish and Boat Commissions regulations do not regulate possession of non-native species of reptiles and amphibians. So long as these animals are not released into the wild, there are no state regulations regarding their ownership. Likewise, there is no state permit required to possess these animals. However, there may be local municipal ordinances, which regulate the ownership of dangerous animals and you should check with your local government before purchasing such an animal.


http://www.fishandboat.com/faqampr.htm#s3

Dont listen to some breeder/dealer's advice, look into it yourself. Either do the internet research or get over the too common phobia of dealing with the government/people in power, and just call. They'll help out right away... or in a few weeks... or you could find an answer buried under the floorboards... I guess it depends on what level of government.

----------


## papashungo

i have been wondering all these same questions bc i would like to get into reptile breeding as a hobby and maybe turn it into a full time job down the road.

here is a link of things i found...hope they help

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal...archq=reptile&

----------

